# Emotionally Abuser but Disable



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Who doesn't know about my story yet it is posted on my other thread
My question is can i leave the doctor lay him off work since November he is not permanent disable yet?
What does the law say about that?
Today while having his crisis he told me that legally i should pay 80% of everything like rental and household
Can somebody advice me ???
what if i decided to leave i don't know if the law allow me to leave a disable husband


----------



## too_far_into_it (Jan 6, 2010)

Honey, you leave him the same way you leave an able bodied *******.

I work in the legal field and he is feeding you a line of ****. File and get away from him.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where do you live? I know that it is not a problem to divorce someone who is disabled in the U.S. I would hazard a guess that other legal systems are similar. Geez, people abandon disabled children all the time, in part b/c the state won't help with the incredible medical expenses unless the parents terminate rights. Sad but true--you can't afford to help your kid as much as they need, and you have to give up your parental rights before the State will help--they'll pay the medical expenses AND for the foster care support, which is more $$$ than leaving the child in the parental home and just helping with medical expenses! Anyway, you get my point--so good luck.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Too-far-into and sisters359 thanks for your reply i live in united states
i felt he is playing games but i wasn't sure about it bc i don't know anything about the law regarding his case


----------

